
Asustek: $200 Eee PC coming in 2009 - nreece
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10080626-1.html
======
Andys
The logical consequence of the fact that PCs keep getting faster even though a
PC from 2005 did everything most people need (word processing, email, web,
chat).

And Microsoft didn't see it coming, apparently.

------
jonknee
We'll get the $100 laptop and it won't come from OLPC. Profit makes the world
go 'round.

~~~
jumper
Maybe not.... inflation alone could make that psychologically important 100$
mark impossible to reach if they don't get to it soon.

------
weegee
Bought my nephew (13) the eepc 900 in August, in late September it failed
suddenly, they're sending it back under warranty. Hope it works better when it
comes back...it's a nice little computer though.

~~~
jrockway
An electronic device _failed_?! That never happens! You are surely the first
person to ever experience this!

Sorry, what I meant to say was: What does this have to do with the article?

